# Android Remote App for CRT TV?



## mohityadavx (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi,

I have HTC One which has Infrared in it (I guess Infrared is used in remotes). I was looking for an android app which could be used to control old CRT TV via cellphone.


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 14, 2013)

There is no such app


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> There is no such app


There was a java app for old nokia cellphones. Sad there is none  for android :/


----------

